# Looking at buying......



## bagpipes (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm considering picking up a 2006 Dual with Dura Ace drivetrain and since I don't have much experience with these can anyone tell me any problem areas unique to the Dual that I should be looking for. The silver frame with the black stickers.

Obviously I will look at the regular wear of the drivetrain and components etc but I was curious if they had any specific problems. And maybe why the name "dual" was dropped.

Also was it a 9 or 10 spd back then? I can't seem to find that out on my own.

Seems like a good deal for a first time buyer as I don't have or want to drop $2G's on a new P1 (not including taxes).

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

All but the newest frames in Cervelo's lineup got name changes for this year, they standardized their naming convention.

I would think 10 speed by that point as it had been out for about 3 years, but that doesn't mean 9 wasn't retrofitted to it.


----------

